# Royal Farlowella



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Just thought some of you 'catfish' types would like to see this pic I took of my new 'Royal Farlowella' (_Sturisoma panamense_)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are awesome









great pic


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

my lfs has some of those on sale this week for $3 I want to pick up a few but don't have a tank they would survive in


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

love those guys! damn 3 bux for those guys? the cheapest i could find around here are at least 20 bux







what's ur location maybe i can get some







i'd love to add one or two of those guys to my collection.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Damn nice fish Fruitbat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been meaning to get back into these fish,
Now you have just created that itch that won't stop!


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Kory.....if you can find Royal Farlowellas for $3.00 buy them all!!!!!

Polypterus....I know exactly what you mean. I've kept 'standard' Farlowellas before and really enjoyed them. This Royal was just too nice to pass up! Besides...it is an algae-eating machine!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they sell fish of the same genus or at least of very similar appearance in my lfses as well for dirt-cheap

personally i find them ugly..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Kory.....if you can find Royal Farlowellas for $3.00 buy them all!!!!!
> 
> Polypterus....I know exactly what you mean. I've kept 'standard' Farlowellas before and really enjoyed them. This Royal was just too nice to pass up! Besides...it is an algae-eating machine!!!


 Really? They are never more than $8.00 around here. Wasn't aware they were that rare.

What the difference between a Royal one and just a regular one? My lfs has both but they look same.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

There are many species that fall under the group of fish usually called 'farlowella'. The most common is _Farlowella acus_. The coloration on this fish is a bit different than the fish I pictured in that it has a dark longitudinal stripe rather than darker blotches. Additionally, _F. acus_ has a proportionately longer 'nose' than _Sturisoma panamense_. The dorsal fin of _S. panamense_ is also more prominent and more richly colored than that of most _F. acus_.

The 'Royal Farlowella' is a bit more difficult to find than the 'Common Farlowella' and thus commands a slightly higher price.

Oh....P45...your opinion regarding the appearance of the 'farlowella'-type cats is appreciated and understood. Variety is, indeed, the spice of life.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Three dollars a piece...









They had a 5" specimen at one of the lfs's in my area, and they charged 25 bucks for it








I have to add fancy loricarids are rare here (even though thing seem to be improving),though...

Lovely fish: are they hard to take care of, active or secretive, suitable for tanks with agressive fish or are they delicate?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Great quality pic of that guy. he looks great.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I have never even seen one of those around here


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Fruitbat
Sure thats a Sturisoma panamense, was looking at it again and it has some
traits of S. aureum, Pretty rusty on these cats so I'm probley wrong but it
might just be worth looking into.

Always been a big fan of Farlowellas and whiptails,

Never got all that much interested in Ple*o, 
I keep a few around but not many. These cats are
the best of the Family by far.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Polypterus....

There is a possibility that it is _Sturisoma aureum_ instead of _S. panamense_. My taxonomic knowledge of the Loricariids is fair, at best. I did a cursory keying-out of this fish and it came up as _S. panamense_ based on plate morphology and fin rays but there seems to be some overlap between the two species. I don't have an extensive amount of literature available at home on South/Central American catfish so I took my best, educated guess on the species. I suppose I should have listed it as _Sturisoma_ sp. to be perfectly accurate.

They are, in my personal opinion, gorgeous fish!!


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

i bought one for 12 € 
i don't know the exact price..
but it's around the 15-16 dollars..








ps.. he died


----------

